# Elton (skunk) pics



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Here are pics of my Elton (RIP). He was an awesome pet, and I miss his love and antics to this day.


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

More...............


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

How adorable, he's very cute. I'm so sorry for your loss, he looks like he was a special little guy.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Soooo cute and pretty <3

I'm sorry you lost Elton.

He seems like he was a very loveable pet <3


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Aww, she was beautiful! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

He looks like he would be very playful sorry for your loss. xoxo


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! what an adorable pet.. the pics really show that he had a great & fun personality.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He was adorable. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He was beautiful!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss 

Elton was a beautiful little guy!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. I know it's very difficult losing a pet. I've always wanted a skunk I heard they make great pets.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i've heard they are one of the best pets you can have.. but i believe they outlawed having them? i'm not totally sure.


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

They haven't outlawed having skunks as pets... at least not here in WI. You just need to get an exotic pet license 
Elton is so SO great!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

He was so handsome. Rest in Peace Elton.


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Actually, I lost elton twice. When he was about 2 1/2 years old i had to put him up for adoption due to my asthma. It had got to the point where I could not hold him or play with him, and could barely give him the simple necessities of food, water and a clean litter box. Thankfully he went to a GREAT home where he was deeply loved and well cared for, and his adoptive Mom kept in touch with me often. I was allowed to visit, but it was so painful for me because i still loved him dearly, that I only visited once.
Elton passed on last summer. He had a brain tumor and went peacefully in his sleep.
Yes, they ARE amazing pets. They take a lot of dedication and special care/diet, but they are worth it. Playful, friendly and amazingly intelligent.

Tahnk you all for your kind words.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

well at least he went in his sleep, a most peaceful way to go!


----------

